# Wrangler Or Cinch Jeans/Shirts?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I used to wear the Rock47s which are wrangler. I have about 6 pair but they don't make them the same anymore and the denim has a different feel so I've moved on to MissMe and Buckle for my jeans. I'm still wearing wrangler snaps for long sleeved shirts....


My son tried on the cinch jeans and said they have a really funny fit. They also look kind of loose to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

farmpony84 said:


> I used to wear the Rock47s which are wrangler. I have about 6 pair but they don't make them the same anymore and the denim has a different feel so I've moved on to MissMe and Buckle for my jeans. I'm still wearing wrangler snaps for long sleeved shirts....
> 
> 
> My son tried on the cinch jeans and said they have a really funny fit. They also look kind of loose to me.


The white thread design on the rear pockets of some Cinch jeans really remind me of the old Jordache jeans I had years ago. One thing for sure, I will always be a Wrangler Cowboy Cut jeans man, as will be my wife. 

Actually, I was very, very surprised that the Wrangler snap shirts have made a comeback, but I will continue with the all-button/button-down collar type shirts. There are many men, my age (70) and older that love the snap shirts, but definitely not me.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I was Levi's for years. Now it's Eddie Bauer. A touch cheaper, comfortable, and I can find them in 35 waist, as I am no longer 34-34.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

As for shirts it's what I can find, that I like and fit. It's a mixed bag just going by X's. Sometimes I can get away with 2X. In better shirts I am 18/ half 37. Lot of stores don't care that. Ain't a thing in Kohls that will fit for example.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a pair of ladies' Wranglers that are fairly new and only get worn to town. They haven't been washed more than three times. They're already fraying at the cuffs.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

The two all button long sleeve shirts I got for Christmas, came from Kohl's. Nothing "Western/rodeo" about them, but they really look good on me...……….at least that's what my wife tells me. LOL 

Bought my new Ariat Lace-Up Ropers from Ariat and my Ariat Hiking Boots from Boot Barn. The Lace-Ups were a Christmas gift from my wife...…..she's such a great lady!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

dogpatch said:


> I have a pair of ladies' Wranglers that are fairly new and only get worn to town. They haven't been washed more than three times. They're already fraying at the cuffs.


Doesn't that mean the legs are too long and the cuffs are dragging on the ground? Neither wife or I have this problem.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

13MWZ is probably the best jeans ever made for a man if you ride and is mostly what I wear. I do like Levis 501s and have a few pair.

For shirts I mostly have Wrangler snap shirts which are being replaced with shirts from Schaefer Outfitters.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I've got one snap shirt. It's a wolverine. Don't particularly care for them.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I wear Wrangler jeans, but the jeans I choose must have the smoother seam on the inside of the leg for comfort rather than on the outside for looks.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Denim is about the most uncomfortable fabric I’ve tried here in the Philippines. It seems to hold in the humid heat of the dry season and stays soaked in the rainy season. Even so, many Filipinos wear jeans as a fashion statement. 

For day to day on the ranch, I’m wearing the dickies cargo pants I wore on the job while I was still working. I’ve worn most of them out, there’s only a couple left. Other than those, I have an assortment of lightweight pants, most with a cargo pocket, that seem to fit the bill. 

I have 6 or 8 wrangler denim snap front shirts that I hardly ever wear because they are heavy denim. Got a few lightweight western shirts, but only wear them for the rodeo. 

What I’ve found that works for me is carhart work shirts of breathable, moisture wicking fabric. In the 3 years I’ve been here, I’ve worn out 3 or 4 of those. But I picked up another batch on our last trip to the US. Apparently, western style shirts have been back in style. Several of the new ones I found were in that style.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

My husband has a pair of Cinch and a pair of.... I think... Rock & Roll jeans. I bought both pairs because I got tired of seeing him in baggy saggy Carhartt type carpenter pants. He doesn't like them as well as the old school Wranglers... he's built like a brick wall, wide, stocky, short inseam (the man is 6ft tall and needs a 29" inseam in dress pants!). Said he feels like his butt crack is showing all the time because the straddle/rise isn't as long as he wants it to be. He has a shirt that's 28 (!!!) years old, and it is WELL worn... a Wrangler 20x brand. I'mma dig up a picture of it. I nearly threw it away last winter because it's mostly white, and had a horrible ring around the collar issue and pit stains. A long soak in OxyClean and I'll be darn, it LOOKS brand new! AND he's very long through the torso - the old 20x gives him enough shirttail to tuck in. He does really like the Panhandle Slim Rough Stock pearl snaps though, and I bought him a lovely royal blue Cinch shirt for Christmas - he likes it, it also gives him enough fabric to tuck in nicely.

This is the 1992 shirt... it's famous among his friends for being THE 'bar shirt' (honky tonk dance clubs). Those are new Rock & Roll jeans. He saves them for date nights. He's not a fan of them for daily drivers.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I wear Wranglers. Don't know why, LOL. Usually gravitate towards them and they fit well and are affordable. I get different styles.

For shirts, I usually get the pearl snap shirts. They are EASY to take off after a day of riding! I am afraid that if I wore a button down shirt, I'd rip the buttons off. Don't ask me how I know. Although I do have a few. I don't look for brand names in shirts. I have Cinch, Ropers, Wranglers and others. I look in for color in shirts (long sleeves are to go with my saddle blankets and short/no sleeve just what colors I like).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

I remember when I had a Brooks & Dunn long-sleeve shirt. That was before I became a horse owner and decided the "flashy" type shirts weren't for me anymore. That shirt went to the Goodwill. 

Funny, but I remember when I met my wife in early 2000, all of her boots were the "pointed toe" type. I took her to boot barn, where I had bought my Roper boots, and we bought her a pair of black Roper boots. She loved those boots so much, she got rid of (Goodwill) all of her "pointed toe" boots. Then, later, we both got a pair of Ariat Lace-Up Roper boots. Some men take the keltie out, but both of us leave it in.


----------



## The Humble Horseman (Dec 5, 2018)

I wear both Cinch and Wrangler jeans. I have more pairs of Wrangler Retros than Cinch by far as the Retros are my preferred pant. I haven't had any seam irritation issues while riding with them, and they hold up well. I have a two pair of heavy duty (re: thicker) Cinch jeans that I wear when I'm going to be real rough on my pants, but they fit oddly in the hips (loose) and have more of a high-waisted homemade jean look to them. I also have one pair of the Rock and Roll Denim jeans that I was talked into buying. I like the stretch they have in them and the fact that they make it look like I actually have a butt holding up my jeans, but I don't think they'd hold up to any real abrasion so they don't come out often. 

What is it that folks don't like about the collared snap-up shirts? I have a few snap-up long sleeves and I really like them. I hate messing with buttons. 

Where I've really found Cinch makes a decent product is in the couple of coats and lightweight thermal vests I have from them. I washed my black Cinch coat yesterday because it was looking pretty horrid, and it looks absolutely brand new again. I even got a compliment on it at the gas station this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

The Humble Horseman said:


> I wear both Cinch and Wrangler jeans. I have more pairs of Wrangler Retros than Cinch by far as the Retros are my preferred pant. I haven't had any seam irritation issues while riding with them, and they hold up well. I have a two pair of heavy duty (re: thicker) Cinch jeans that I wear when I'm going to be real rough on my pants, but they fit oddly in the hips (loose) and have more of a high-waisted homemade jean look to them. I also have one pair of the Rock and Roll Denim jeans that I was talked into buying. I like the stretch they have in them and the fact that they make it look like I actually have a butt holding up my jeans, but I don't think they'd hold up to any real abrasion so they don't come out often.
> 
> What is it that folks don't like about the collared snap-up shirts? I have a few snap-up long sleeves and I really like them. I hate messing with buttons.
> 
> Where I've really found Cinch makes a decent product is in the couple of coats and lightweight thermal vests I have from them. I washed my black Cinch coat yesterday because it was looking pretty horrid, and it looks absolutely brand new again. I even got a compliment on it at the gas station this morning.


Snap-up shirts don't have button-down collars and I love button-down collars. However, I do have a couple of dress shirts that don't have button-down collars. It's much easier putting on/ straightening out a tie with a regular collar.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I like button up for long sleeve. Don't like Andy Sipowicz short sleeve button ups. I do like button on collars although I have some without.

Short sleeve are polo/golf types.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

Well, may sound funny, but...…..wife and I both enjoy looking younger than we are. Even though we are both in our early 70's, with what we wear and how we look, most people don't believe we are that old. Both of us use hair coloring. I use Just For Men Mustache/Beard, but only use it on mustache and temples. And, I have a full head of hair! We both wear Ariat Lace-Up Ropers and the more modern, but not flashy, shirts/blouses. We wear felt and straw hats. Yes, an almost 72 year old lady wearing a cowboy hat. I love it and she loves wearing it. 

Most generally, I have to tell young/younger folks that I went to Vietnam, in the Navy, in 1968. First Westpac Cruise out of San Diego. They can still have a hard time believing me. LOL

Wrangler is our brand of jeans to wear and only Wrangler. No more horses, but both of us love supporting and promoting the sport I spent years in...….pro-rodeo (PRCA).


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> *I remember when I had a Brooks & Dunn long-sleeve shirt. That was before I became a horse owner and decided the "flashy" type shirts weren't for me anymore. That shirt went to the Goodwill. *
> 
> Funny, but I remember when I met my wife in early 2000, all of her boots were the "pointed toe" type. I took her to boot barn, where I had bought my Roper boots, and we bought her a pair of black Roper boots. She loved those boots so much, she got rid of (Goodwill) all of her "pointed toe" boots. Then, later, we both got a pair of Ariat Lace-Up Roper boots. Some men take the keltie out, but both of us leave it in.



Those are 'back in' again. ALL of our local western wear places have brand new ones... the solid color top and bottom 'brush popper' type shirt with that center stripe with howling coyotes or tacky, loud southwest print patterns, pine trees... IDK. stuff like that.


Exhibit A.


POinted toe boots are back in too - but I see those being worn with short shorts and skirts. I have a pair of bull hide Lucchese boots - pointed toe and I reserve them for super dress up or wearing with long skirts. When we were in Keystone, SD, I bought a pair of square toe Luccheses (My first pair ever) and the owner of the store looked at us and said: Ya'll from Oklahoma or Texas, ain't cha?


Why... yes. How'd you know?


Him: Only people from Oklahoma or Texas wear square toed boots or a cattleman's type hat...


Hubs and I were both wearing square toed boots and he had on his black stetson (Cattleman's style).


MOST of the boots they had for sale in SD then (Two years ago) were pointed toed. Whereas yes, in Oklahoma and at least N. Texas...square toes were and still are king. Dude looked at Hubs hat and said: That's what we call a Goin to Church or a Funeral hat here. LOL


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Western fashion is _way_ more trendy than people think. We have our very own hipsters lol. 

I'm very picky about my boots, hats, belts and other than that I stick to solid colored button down or snap shirts and 13MWZ jeans, both starched of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

I know that there are those in Texas that will either iron a crease in their Wrangler jean legs or have a Dry Cleaners do it. I did it a few times, when I was much younger, but stopped. Are Texans the only ones that have this look? Singer George Strait wears his Wranglers with a crease in the legs. 

I also know that the crown of a felt hat has a dipped crease going from back to front of some folks who live in Montana. I think it's called a "Montana Crease". I knew a guy, and his wife, who had lived in Montana, but moved to Norco, CA, that wore the "Montana Crease" type hats.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I know that there are those in Texas that will either iron a crease in their Wrangler jean legs or have a Dry Cleaners do it. I did it a few times, when I was much younger, but stopped. Are Texans the only ones that have this look? Singer George Strait wears his Wranglers with a crease in the legs.



In the early to mid-90s when I was in college and going to the big honky tonks that were popular, you were a slob if you didn't turn your Wranglers, Rockies, or Lawman jeans wrong side out, soak them with straight, undiluted starch, turn the right side out and soak them again, then press a crease in them. My jeans could stand straight up on their own. LOL


Hubs still has his 'dress' jeans - those Rock & Rolls and he does still wear Wranglers - pressed and starched, but these days he pays the cleaners to do it. So, no, not just Texas. Oklahoma does it too, esp. those of us in our 40s and 50s.


If you ever watch American Sniper, you'll notice at the end with he's showing off for his wife, she (his wife) mentioned he has his Wranglers not just starched, but creased.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

The ladies who want to lighten their washing labor of starching and ironing creases in jeans. Just accidently starch hubbies underwear. Guaranteed to lighten your work on laundry day.


----------

